# Six Mile Corner Report 2-14



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Bis-Man Reel & Rec Ice Derby 
If you are looking for something to do this weekend, attend the Bis-Man Reel & Rec Ice Fishing Derby on Lake Audubon. It will be held on Saturday Feb 15th.

Register at the Totten Trail Arena between 8 and 10a.m. Entry fee is $5.00 There will be numerous other raffle prizes like an ice auger, vexilar fl8, portable fishhouse, 22 rifle and more.

Breakfast will be served from 7 to 9a.m. By Sam. He will also serve brats and chili dogs after the tourney.

Lake Sakakawea

There are some pike showing up in the bays. Fish Centennial Bay, Stienke Bay, Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay in 8 to 15 feet of water.

Use pike rigs tipped with a smelt or herring. If you are looking for jumbo smelt I have some (8-10 inch) for you that want big bait.

Lake Audubon

I wish I had the hot spot for you guys that are going to fish the tourney, but I don't. I will give you 1 hint that may work, fish deep!!

Again, not a whole lot has changed this week. The fish that are being caught are coming from the Totten Trail area.

Some fish are being caught in 10 to 17 feet of water adjacent to deep water and in 45 to 55 feet of water.

Crooked Lake

Lots of small perch action for kids if you want to get them catching some fish.

Makoti/Hiddenwood & Bostow's

If you are looking for lots of pike action, check out one of these ponds. You should catch lots of pickler pike and maybe bigger.


----------

